# "actuator-like" noise when car is off (for hours) 02 altima



## brian77 (May 31, 2007)

My 02 Altima (3.5) is making an actuator-like noise after being turned off - for hours. The sound is like "whee-whee-whee-whee" maybe 60-100 times a minute. It is the same sound that I have always heard when turning the car off, except that usually it goes 3 or 4 times and then stops (just a couple seconds). Now it is continuing on and on for hours. This is the first really warm day we've had here in New England if that might have anything to do with it.

I first noticed it at lunch time. The noise could have been going for 5 hours at that point. I started the car no problem (I was concerned about the battery, but so far it's fine). I drove the car around the parking lot and then turned it off again, but the noise kept going. Better safe than sorry, I decided to drive it to my mechanic, who was equally puzzled. Back to the office, where the car sat in the parking lot, making the noise while the ignition was off, for the next three hours while I finished my day.

It was making the sound while off when I went into the gym, when I returned an hour later it had stopped. When I got home and turned the car off, it continued making the sound. Now, about 2 hours later, it has stopped again.

I'll be taking back to the mechanic again tomorrow so he can put it on the lift and investigate more thoroughly.

Any ideas on what might be making this noise?

One other thing - for the past several months, the car seems to be running somewhat rough. I had the transmission serviced (which improved it somewhat but not completely) and all the plugs checked out OK. There are no check engine lights. Both the dealer and another mechanic have done road tests and not noticed anything, but other people who drive the car have commented about it. All weather, all conditions, the car just seems to be working harder than it should. When I push the gas it does not respond like it used to. Any thoughts?

Sorry for such a long first post - hopefully you guys can help me out. Thanks!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't help you out with your 2nd problem but the 1st one is very common with these newer Nissans. Sounds like your motor mounts. We have complaints about this all of the time at my dealership. Which one you ask? Might be one or both. You need to use your best ear to determine that...


----------

